# Social Casino >  Pool

## sourlicorice5

Ive been getting an add to download the shark party pool app in my Teamlava games but cant download it as nothing comes up when i click to. It may not be available in the American app store yet in which case the pop ups in the games shouldnt appear till the game is actually available to download.

----------


## kooky panda

> Ive been getting an add to download the shark party pool app in my Teamlava games but cant download it as nothing comes up when i click to. It may not be available in the American app store yet in which case the pop ups in the games shouldnt appear till the game is actually available to download.


I will report this over.

----------


## FrozenTurtle

Can you PM me the Storm8 ID on the device that you are receiving this?

----------


## sourlicorice5

Thanks for the help. Ive sent a PM as requested :-)

----------


## sweetcupcake555555

a quick question about pool.  the other night i was lvl 8 and then next day i was lvl 12? were the lvls changed 4 everyone.   thanks.

----------


## spijkerman90

Ive been having trouble with server faillures and with opponents i have to wait for during matches and tournaments. That there are some faillures in the program i can understand but everytime it isn't my fault and eventhough i am lozsing tickets and coins. The fun is not as big as it was before. Can you do simething about it, like restore my tickets and coins and explain to me how this is possible?

hoping to hear from you soon

Support ID: 9YTNNW

----------


## FrozenTurtle

> Ive been having trouble with server faillures and with opponents i have to wait for during matches and tournaments. That there are some faillures in the program i can understand but everytime it isn't my fault and eventhough i am lozsing tickets and coins. The fun is not as big as it was before. Can you do simething about it, like restore my tickets and coins and explain to me how this is possible?
> 
> hoping to hear from you soon
> 
> Support ID: 9YTNNW


Sorry about that! For any lost tickets, you will need to email support@sharkparty.com.

----------


## jackieyang9988

I have few question, why everytime i'm into the last ball #8 i always loose my cue stick. where can i find it? it's always gone. pls help.

----------


## sharonlags

> Ive been having trouble with server faillures and with opponents i have to wait for during matches and tournaments. That there are some faillures in the program i can understand but everytime it isn't my fault and eventhough i am lozsing tickets and coins. The fun is not as big as it was before. Can you do simething about it, like restore my tickets and coins and explain to me how this is possible?
> 
> hoping to hear from you soon
> 
> Support ID: 9YTNNW



I'm having the same issue "waiting for opponent" and server issues, I don't have this issue with other games.

----------


## FrozenTurtle

> I'm having the same issue "waiting for opponent" and server issues, I don't have this issue with other games.


This is a known issue that we're currently investigating. Please check out the current thread on the topic here.

----------


## eatup2

There is no way I would ever buy gems for this game. It lags out everyday stealing my tickets. It also loves to lag out when I just shot the 8 ball in for the win. When that happens it shows that I have won but doesn't reward me the coins. I won a tournament today and it did this. The game didn't give me my 2400 coins. The game also lagged out on 3 games. It just started back in the lobby each time. After, my ticket count went down by 30! This is no way my fault. I have the best internet offered in San Diego!

----------

